# Anyone bought from china? reviews?



## 21p1eco

I am seriously considering buying a dress from china, i know a lot of people have looked into them but how many people have actually bought them and are they really exactly like the pictures? would you recommend them? thanks.


----------



## tmr1234

i have got 2 from china (ebay) and they have been lovely just like the pic but when they come i loved them then went off them and changed my mind so went with a maggie but they was very well made. My sister got hers from china and my cuz got the same dress from a shop here and i have got to say my sisters dress looked better it was more well made. She allso got the BM dresses from china and they was just as well made as her dress.


----------



## sapphire20

I got mine and its gorgeous! My sisters got hers aswell and it was lovely x


----------



## superbecks

I'm waiting for BM dress to arrive from china!! Am a bit nervous though but know someone who got some gorgeous ones from there x


----------



## jellytot

i am currently selling a wedding dress i bought in china, if you are interested? also it is brand new, i am only selling because i have seen another one i want :haha:


----------



## 21p1eco

it depends which style it is, im fussy, lol


----------



## toffee87

People should post 'real' pics x


----------



## 21p1eco

thats a great idea! please guys?


----------



## Kirsti

I have mine from china and its amazingly beautiful! i have posted pics on another post if you want to see :) xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

yes i do!! which post was it?


----------



## sapphire20

You can see mine in my journal or the dress thread.


----------



## jellytot

21p1eco said:


> it depends which style it is, im fussy, lol



https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/393620-my-wedding-dress-pics.html

i hope this takes you to the right page hehe


----------



## tmr1234

this is 1 of the china dresses i got
 



Attached Files:







!B78V1lQBWk~$(KGrHqQOKiQEy5KeUsgbBM1tKVou!Q~~0_3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 17









!B78VeYQBGk~$(KGrHqUOKiEEzSNLrBpwBM1tJz7h8Q~~0_3.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 22









!B78VnD!B2k~$(KGrHqJ,!lcEy+jC)GB)BM1tK!08(g~~0_14.jpg
File size: 1.1 KB
Views: 75









!B78VingB2k~$(KGrHqYOKpwEy+jC0Ql3BM1tJ6b)FQ~~0_3.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## wow

I might want to try it. is it cheaper? may one please share the website? Please


----------



## princessellie

im seriously considering buying one from china, iev seen one on ebay for dead cheap and its PERFECT! im worried though i'll give them wrong size or something and i wont be able to get it swapped, spose i can get it altered but then i may aswell just buy one here :dohh:


----------



## 21p1eco

so am i now, the dress i want is £1400! i love it but thats a quarter of our wedding allowance! they do have some gorgeous dresses on ebay.... i might give it a go and see what i get, i can always go to a shop if its not right.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

princessellie said:


> im worried though i'll give them wrong size or something and i wont be able to get it swapped, QUOTE]
> 
> If you go into a wedding dress shop hun they should be able to measure you if you ask them, if not, its pretty easy to measure yourself or for a freind to do it, just make sure you dont pull the tape measure tight and that it is nice and loose xx


----------



## princessellie

i tried measuring myself, i think id be a size 12 according to their measurements but im a size 8/10 normally hence why i am unsure x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i was told their measurements are 2 or 3 times smaller than what we normally wear, according to some of their charts im a size 24!!! (which you can tell im not just by looking at my avatar pic) when i am actually a size 14 to 16. It really did knock alot of my confidence out, why they cant use normal sizes i dont know xx


----------



## honeybee2

Its really personal choice but when compared to the real thing- china dresses really stand out from what they are trying to resemble. I wouldnt ever choose a china dress as knowing my luck, I would have a bad experience. 

Some ladies on here though have had a really good end result.


----------



## 21p1eco

i havn't seen asny comparisons so i have no idea whether they turn out like the picture, how did you find this out honeybee?


----------



## honeybee2

click on the videos to view, this website was recommended by one of my wedding mags xx
https://www.bridestv.co.uk/


----------



## 21p1eco

thats looks great, thanks very much will have a good look later.


----------



## princessellie

the man on the fake vs original video is a cock :haha:


----------



## superbecks

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> i was told their measurements are 2 or 3 times smaller than what we normally wear, according to some of their charts im a size 24!!! (which you can tell im not just by looking at my avatar pic) when i am actually a size 14 to 16. It really did knock alot of my confidence out, why they cant use normal sizes i dont know xx

I think it depends on the website though so be careful. My BM dress that I have ordered is a size 4 and she is normally a UK 6-8 x


----------



## honeybee2

princessellie said:


> the man on the fake vs original video is a cock :haha:

why is he a cock? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

I have bought from ebay, i did check the feedback on the seller and looks a very reputable seller, oh god im shitting it now that my dress gonna look like a 190yr old curtain :( xx


----------



## princessellie

honeybee2 said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> the man on the fake vs original video is a cock :haha:
> 
> why is he a cock? :shrug:Click to expand...

dunno he just annoys me lol :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

haha ^^^ ye he is annoying.

I wouldnt worry too much mrs liam. It does depend on where you get it from, and if you did buy your dress from there, I trust you did your research. Its always a risk no matter what, but as I say, some ladies on here have had a fab experience. xx


----------



## fairygirl

I have both flower girl and bridesmaids dresses on the way from American sellers (eBay and website) but I'm guessing the dresses themselves are made in China or something like that. Will let you know how we get on. The bridesmaids dresses are being custom made to inches I gave them.
My friend got her wedding dress from eBay and it was absolutely fine.


----------



## slb80

I have been to a shop today that has an online company who I get the impression the dresses come from china, It is a chinese lady who runs it. They had loads of dresses to try and they were all so well made and beautiful!! Infact I have ordered mine today, I felt very confedent with them, I just hope the my dress is just as perfect when I go back in 6-7 weeks to try it on and take it away :)


----------



## toffee87

Oooh, what shop/where? X


----------



## 21p1eco

yes which shop and where? and whats their online address? thanks


----------



## slb80

it is Allfordress.co .uk the shop is on the wirrel. It was just a little unit in a little retail/industrial park. The lady just let us in showed me the rails of wedding dresses and said to just give her a shout if we needed anything and then she went in the back. It was lovely and relaxed :) they had about 5 rails crammed with al kinds of dresses but they didn't have every dress on there website in stock as they also make to order of photos. My dress was £189 plus £20 for mesuring and fitting once the dress arrives and another £20 for the single hoop peticoat. 
It is funny though I wouldn't have chosen my dress off the website but when I tried it on it was stunning! I think I tried every dress on the rails on lol.


----------



## princessellie

im gna do teh same i think :haha:


----------



## lillypiesmummy

I bought my wedding dress and bridesmaids dress from milly bridal. my wedding dress was my design. heres the sketch i sent and the finished dress -

https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/wedding%20stuff/WG10202648front.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/wedding%20stuff/WG10202648back.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/wedding%20stuff/DSC06728.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/wedding%20stuff/DSC06730.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/wedding%20stuff/DSC06733.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/wedding%20stuff/DSC06738.jpg

the pictures dont do it justice its so sparkly, i wanted it covered in swarovskis lol. the quality is excellent its fully lined heavy material and has a built in petticoat. I'm in love lol


----------



## 21p1eco

gorgeous! can i ask which company you used? i would feel happier using a company that someone else has used and gotten good results.


----------



## lillypiesmummy

hi, i used millybridal.com you can email them for a quote on your own design or with picture. they also have their own dresses that they sell. If going down the custom design route be very clear and firm about what you want, use pictures and sketches to help get ideas across. their english is very good but sometimes it is easier to communicate that way. x


----------

